# What is a good 3-D score for you?



## ScottGray (Aug 27, 2009)

When shooting tournements what do you consider a good score for yourself? If I am shooting a 25 target course and can average a 9 or better then I feel that I am in the running to either win or at least place. Well, sometimes that ain't the case though, depends who else is competing:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Finishing Up is always good. I have been to some clubs that the average distance you shoot in 25 targets is 34yards. I feel great to finish close to even. 
I shoot HC. I shoot from the back stakes at my home course and that means shots out to 50yds. The highest shot total on any target is a 10. (no 11's or twleves) I generally shoot 6-8 under. 
I shot 7 up last month at a club I was visiting and thought that was good until a Club member posted a 36 up score.


----------



## ScottGray (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess I should add that I shoot traditional bows. For BHA shoots the Trad stake is set to a max of 25 yards +or- 2 or 3 yards. For most Traditional shoots I attend the average distance is around 20 yards with the large targets ie elk and buffalo set out about 30-38 yards.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I struggle with range estimation. Sometimes I'm on, most times I'm off. On a 40 target course I shoot 250-260's. Also depends on whom I'm shooting with. If I'm by myself and hook up with someone else I generally do much bettr than if I shoot with my 2 friends. They shoot form 180-220's. Too much talk about work, too much cutting up and they don't practice much. I'm determined to get better, but that's where I'm at right now...:darkbeer:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Good 3d score for me is 300! if your shooting 30 targets. and not counting 11's! or 400 if your shooting 40 targets!

Duuuuuhhhh!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I expect to shoot up every time I go out on the 3D course. I don't always do it but that is what I expect of myself. 

A lot depends on the course itself. Not all courses can be scored on. We have set our course a couple of different ways. Sometimes we make it challenging, other times we don't. On some targets 8's are not always bad and on some 10's are not always good.


----------



## Fordwrench (Mar 5, 2009)

i shoot hunter class as well. for me no 8s is a good start and 50% 11s makes me happy. anything less and i know that i have work to do. shot 315 on 30 targets at a course in ohio last week. it was a good day...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*traditional*

Our traditional class at our club has an average of 20 to 30 yard shots, 30 targets.
They guys who usually win can turn in a score in the 280's.


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

I just started shooting 3D this year, however I have two goals when shooting a 3D tournament. My first goal is to improve on past scores and the second is to average 10 points per target. I've always gotten better each 3D shoot, however I haven't reached my goal of 10 points per target.


----------



## mahenry25 (Jan 15, 2009)

All depends on whether i shoot outdoor 3d shoots or indoors. Outdoors there are no 11's 12's or 14's. So i average in the 280's. Sometimes i'm on and sometimes i'm off.

With indoor 3'd shoots the 290's is about where i'm at. I've had the good around 320 and the bad around 230. All depends on how i feel and my confidence. If i miss a target it eats me up the rest of the shoot.

oh ya by the way we shoot 30 targets for both indoor and outdoor.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Most of the courses I go to have 30 targets with 8, 10, and 12 rings. No 14's are scored. I usually end up in the Hunter Class A range with a score of around 280 or so. The best I've done is 9 down, but I just started this year so next year I should be a lot better. If I shoot and have no 5's or misses I cosider that about average for myself. I'll usually end up with one or two 5's though. -Chris


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Wow, people who dont shoot 8's*

I shoot in a local outdoor league of seven clubs. We shoot from early February to the end of August. Our clubs put out 30 targets and we do not score x rings. 300 is a perfect score and no one has attained it this year. On an average week a little over 100 shooters compete. 29 weeks of shooting makes about 3000 scores turned in for the year. I amuses me when someone says 300 is a good score for them or if they dont shoot clean they are disappointed. We just held our championship shoot this past weekend and our club with a 278 averge took the highest average trophy.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Leaving with as many arrows as I arrived with.:thumbs_up


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Outdoor (no 11's/12's) - 285-290 out of 300
Indoor (12's) - 320-330 outta 300
Long story short I CANT JUDGE YARDAGE!


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm 16 years old and i shoot bowhunter open with all the big boys  so a 30 inch stabilizer copper john moveable sight with a 4x lens and we shoot 20 target rounds.

If i shoot less then a 194 with 10 being the highest achieveable score on a target then i am really happy and usually kicking the mens but but under 190 i am one hurtin unit


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

*Scores*

I think scores are relative with the course. I have shot tough courses and shot down but won the tournament and I have shot 20up and lost on easy courses. Also, how the tournament is scored ASA vs IBO. It is alot easier to make up point with a 12 ring than a 11 ring and you will have higher scores. To answer your question what I consider a good score it's 1 point higher than the second place guy.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

My goal in every shoot with 12 rings is 350. Do I get to my goal? Last shoot was 342 so no. I won't win any prizes at this but I have fun.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i just started shooting a backtension in may (1st year of tournaments period) so my goal is to make all my shots perfect as far as my release and form goes. i usually shoot around even on a 3d course.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

My goal is no nickels I have done that a couple of times scored in the 90's and up to even in the triple crown.
Next year the goal will be not so many 8's and half x's.
Also one of my goals is to shoot better than last year not nesc. the score but release and form. You know when it feels right and when you get lucky. I want more feeling right than being lucky.
So a good score for me is better than I shot the last time out. Or it just felt good today. So if the Yardage and the felt good today come together then it should be a good day. 
If you know what I mean.:beer:


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*Score*

Score isn't really important at all to me. 

I found out the local trophy shop has/can make 1st place trophies for any archery event or anthing as far as that goes.

Now i'm always 1st 

hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MathewsPro1 (Jan 1, 2006)

my average scores including locals ibo and all events is around 6 up


----------



## bowhunter35 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just started .Been 3 times on 30 target course..I shot 218,245 and 252


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

I just started 3D again after not shooting my bow for 2 years. 

The only way someone can shoot 300's on a 30 target course consistently is if they know the targets VERY well and know where the rings are.

I don't yet and don't use binocs, my average is 265 for 3 shoots and I have won all 3.. Not bad for no practice, pulling out the bow and going. My goal tonight is 280 because I know a few of the targets better.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

I just started 3D with two 30 target courses and one 20 target course. Not real pleased with the results but I am getting the hang of it. I hope to shoot all the state events next year, so hopefully by then I will better prepared.

Anyway, here are my score's to date:
Aug 29- 30 targets- 251 (two misses and can't remember how many 5's)
Sept 12- 30 targets- 280 (two fives and two misses )
Sept 19- 20 targets- 175 (no misses, but had three 5's that really hurt)


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

On a 28 target course counting 12s at a lot of clubs here in southern Wisconsin you had better shoot a 300 or high if you want to place. I have shot 298s and not placed. Of course there are exceptions depending on the course. The Baraboo course is a tough course and if you shoot in the 280 you will probably place. But most of the courses you need to shot in 300+. that is for hunter and elite class.


----------



## illusions (Feb 3, 2009)

better yourself.dont worry bout the other people,have fun,jmo


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

as a rookie just getting into the sport of archery, im learning alot really quick so its hard to have "whats good for me"

i geuss im still learning the vitals on some non-formal targets, so its kinda tough to get the X or the 10 when your not familiar...(i mean who REALLY knows where the X ring is located on your average T-Rex?) im really working on my distances,, thats my biggest weakness. i sailed an arrow a few weeks ago b/c i miss judged.. talk about embarrassing

today i shot 30 points under even 300 course... grant it i was shooting with a new sight, new realiease, new draw length, and newly weighted arrows, in really really crappy weather.. i did have 6 X's , LOTS of 8's (which shows consistency, which is REALLY important to me) and some nickles, 

i can make about 3 really good excuses every time i dont shoot well.. but what is considered well me for.. i dont know.. my goal by next year is to drop less then 3 arrows per 10 target run. and NO nickles what so ever, and to shoot WAY more shoots and maybe register into some open competitions. 


either way,, i walked away with a free delta mule deer target today!!!!!

rock on!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

After checking my scores for the 09 season my average is as followed:
On a 25 target layout:
IBO scoring, average 4 up
ASA scoring, average 7 up
Scoring at clubs where 10 is the max per target, average 7 down


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I figure if I can shoot and 25, 30, 40, or even and 80 target course and get 85 to 90 percent of the points availible then I am shooting up to my ability on shooting and yardage judging. The highest percentage that I have hit was on a two day 80 different target course scoring 12's was a 853 out of 960. Luckly enough I ended up winning my class.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

I am happy if I shoot even.


----------



## walnut (Nov 28, 2006)

30 targets 
scoring 10's only
Bow hunter peg
284 - 296

296 being my best a few times.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

If counting 12's on a 40 target local course, my lowest score was 405, and my highest was 438. At ASA shoots this year my lowest was 383 and my highest was 420.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I try to shoot even, some ranges in my area 20 down may be a good score some days.


----------



## lykan19 (Aug 11, 2009)

*.*

if theres 40 targets and they have twelves. that means 480 is the perfect score.. i usually score around 470. last year i shot down 3 477 best shoot ive ever shot. i should bowhunter open. (20-60) yds. :thumbs_up:thumbs_do i think its pretty good i usually go home with a first place trophy


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

lykan19 said:


> if theres 40 targets and they have twelves. that means 480 is the perfect score.. i usually score around 470. last year i shot down 3 477 best shoot ive ever shot. i should bowhunter open. (20-60) yds. :thumbs_up:thumbs_do i think its pretty good i usually go home with a first place trophy


There is no possible way to shoot 477 if you are counting 12's on 40 targets and using the 12 10 8 5 0 scoring. You would to have gotten an odd number score somewhere and 5 is the only one possible.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

kody10 said:


> i just started shooting a backtension in may (1st year of tournaments period) so my goal is to make all my shots perfect as far as my release and form goes. i usually shoot around even on a 3d course.


That's where I'm at right now. I'll be kicking the season off this year using a back tension for the first time. I've been practicing with it for a couple months now and will through the winter just using a piece of rope. Then I'll move to using it on my bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

lykan19 said:


> if theres 40 targets and they have twelves. that means 480 is the perfect score.. i usually score around 470. last year i shot down 3 477 best shoot ive ever shot. i should bowhunter open. (20-60) yds. :thumbs_up:thumbs_do i think its pretty good i usually go home with a first place trophy


You must be thinking 3 down as in 397. If you have an odd number that mean you shot a 5 and that would at least put you at 475. 477 isnt possible but if you are thinking 3 down then you probably are thinking 397, which is a respectable score. if you are schooting those kind of scores (470's) you should be competing in the pro class and winning every pro event out there.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

lykan19 said:


> if theres 40 targets and they have twelves. that means 480 is the perfect score.. i usually score around 470. last year i shot down 3 477 best shoot ive ever shot. i should bowhunter open. (20-60) yds. :thumbs_up:thumbs_do i think its pretty good i usually go home with a first place trophy


That would set alot of course records down here in the south. What targets are you shooting at and how are the scoring rings set up? We shoot ASA and IBO scoring system and your scores would top any of the shooters down here or any shooters that come down here to shoot our events. I hope we don't have to shoot against you in any of the ASA events in 2010, I would not stand a chance. Great shooting


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

10 up is always a good score for 20 targets.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

can average a 300 on a 30 target course all year long. i usually shoot up but sometimes i have those bad days. shot hunter class in years past but will be going to open c class next year


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

4 to 8 up


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

I am very fortunate to say I always shoot a perfect score!! 

Perfect score to me is _*ALL FOAM*_:wink:


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Kadob62 said:


> Score isn't really important at all to me.
> 
> I found out the local trophy shop has/can make 1st place trophies for any archery event or anthing as far as that goes.
> 
> ...


you guys get trophy's??????:mg:


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

usually not happy if i finish under even.. all depends on course though


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

A good score for me is I come back with the same amount of arrows I started with. :wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

10up on all courses 20 up around local courses.But I shoot the kiddy stake lol


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

*zero*

Zero injuries to me or my fellow competors is a good score, only go for the fun anyway.:smile:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Based on the 5, 8, 10, and 12 scoring system, with 10 being average. A good score for myself is 10 above average. Unfortunity I unually only stay in the 2-4 above average range. That will hopfully change this year with my new sight!


----------

